# Free standing punch bag recommendations.



## Animal Dave

Good evening ladies and gents, I'm after one of the above for a bit of a change to my cardio really and wondered if anyone could recommend a decent one, not really bothered what it costs, just so long as its good.

My house is ancient and I don't think a wall / ceiling mounted would be sensible.

Thanks in anticipation.

Kindest regards,

Dave.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

If it's on the ground floor,get a Bob.


----------



## Animal Dave

Cheers Blue, looks very good.

Why does it need to be on a ground floor?


----------



## Bashy

Because its heavy as faaaaaaaaaaaark


----------



## Animal Dave

It says it's 270lbs. I'm no structural engineer but would that really damage a house / floor? I've got an old Weider multi gym with a 300lb stack plus the metal work and that seems to be fine and it's been in the attic for the 10 years.

The cheapest I can find the XL is £365, anyone know of anywhere cheaper?

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Like said, the base is heavy as you like really, I filled mine with sharp sand and that was enough weight for me. I can't remember how many bags it took but I'd guess 6x 50kg bags or they were 40kg bags. They weren't 20's I remember carrying them!!

Also be aware that the footprint size is smaller than a multi gym hence why I'd be wary of using one upstairs.

Also I like to step on the base and swing round him as my arm gets the choke as its a good move if you don't want to make a bloody mess of someone but want to drop them rapid without the risk of a broken jaw/perforated ear drum etc.


----------



## BatemanLondon

i think Blitz do a standing one but you will need to fill the base with water ...

be better off going out and kicking off in a night club and starting a fight , makes it more interesting plus you get a bit of cardio running from the old bill


----------



## cudsyaj

Watch this lunatic -


----------



## BLUE(UK)

BatemanLondon said:


> i think Blitz do a standing one but you will need to fill the base with water ...
> 
> be better off going out and kicking off in a night club and starting a fight , makes it more interesting plus you get a bit of cardio running from the old bill


I bought a few things from blitz years ago in my Muay Thai days, I travelled about 100miles each way. :-/


----------



## jon-kent

cudsyaj said:


> Watch this lunatic -


I lasted a min before turning it off lol, like van dammes brother in kickboxer says "you dont win fights with that tip tap bullsh1t"


----------



## Hera

Thread moved to correct section


----------



## monkeybiker

I wouldn't recommend using one of these things upstairs. They will thump about and make a hell of a noise. Probably best place would be the back yard or in your garage.

I had one similar to this but by a different company.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Century-XXL-Wavemaster-Freestanding-Punch-Bag-/160891355044?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item2575df3fa4

You need to fill it with sand and water. Just water is not good enough. It's recommended to use dry sand as it's easier to fill with.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jon-kent said:


> I lasted a min before turning it off lol, like van dammes brother in kickboxer says "you dont win fights with that tip tap bullsh1t"


There is no follow through on that vid.

Also there is no weight in the base, how it stays standing god only knows.


----------



## jon-kent

BLUE(UK) said:


> There is no follow through on that vid.
> 
> Also there is no weight in the base, how it stays standing god only knows.


I'll tell you how it stayed standing mate ! That guy has 0 power lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

It's a biatch slap but with various bodyparts. :lol:

It'd be my luck, if I am ever out he'll probably knock me the f'k out. :lol:


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> I lasted a min before turning it off lol, like van dammes brother in kickboxer says "you dont win fights with that tip tap bullsh1t"


LMAO, good quote and epic film, but then again van dammes brother does get his ass kicked by Mong Po or whatever he callled and tip tappy wins for damme at the end!!

Mileee gooood fook!!!


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> LMAO, good quote and epic film, but then again van dammes brother does get his ass kicked by Mong Po or whatever he callled and tip tappy wins for damme at the end!!
> 
> Mileee gooood fook!!!


Haha no mate he drops that tippy tap sh1t and learns muay thai haha

"Nuk so kow" "nuk so kow"


----------



## a.notherguy

jsut a thought, but my local boxing club only charges a few quid a session, you could try googling to see if theres one near you rather than buying a free standing bag. i could get over a hundred sessions for the price of a decent bag


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Haha no mate he drops that tippy tap sh1t and learns muay thai haha
> 
> "Nuk so kow" "nuk so kow"


White warrior! Lol. Epic, love those films, Bloodsport, Timecop, No Retreat No surrender, etc etc. Cheesy nowadays but grew up with them.


----------



## achilles88

jon-kent said:


> I lasted a min before turning it off lol, like van dammes brother in kickboxer says "you dont win fights with that tip tap bullsh1t"


lol, or " boards don't hit back" Bruce Lee


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> White warrior! Lol. Epic, love those films, Bloodsport, Timecop, No Retreat No surrender, etc etc. Cheesy nowadays but grew up with them.


Haha well done mate ! Loved them all, but no retreat no surrender will always hold a place in my heart mate ! I re got it on dvd last year haha


----------



## jon-kent

achilles88 said:


> lol, or " boards don't hit back" Bruce Lee


The legend mate ! Greatest martial artist ever mate !


----------



## Thunderstruck

I had a slam man/Bob style punch bag once....biggest waste of money ive ever spent and that includes the Westlife tickets bought for the missus.

Go for one which allows you punch it no matter where you are around it, the slam man/bob style can only really be hit at the front and are hard as ****. The other style are much cheaper and much more like a proper punch bag.

Something like this....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Everlast-Everflex-Freestanding-Heavy-Punch-Bag-/121001177929?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item1c2c3b7349


----------



## Sweat

jon-kent said:


> Haha well done mate ! Loved them all, but no retreat no surrender will always hold a place in my heart mate ! I re got it on dvd last year haha


What about Best of the Best, seen that too? Was epic, almost tear in my eye 80's cheesy karate!!!


----------



## Jaff0

Sweat said:


> What about Best of the Best, seen that too? Was epic, almost tear in my eye 80's cheesy karate!!!


And The Last Dragon, "...catches bullets with his teeth..."

Nobody messes with the Shogun of Harlem.


----------



## jon-kent

Sweat said:


> What about Best of the Best, seen that too? Was epic, almost tear in my eye 80's cheesy karate!!!


I saw it but for some reason it never stuck with me ! Maybe because it was a team and not 1 man lol.

Bit of karate kid 1,2,3 as well lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Thunderstruck said:


> I had a slam man/Bob style punch bag once....biggest waste of money ive ever spent and that includes the Westlife tickets bought for the missus.
> 
> Go for one which allows you punch it no matter where you are around it, the slam man/bob style can only really be hit at the front and are hard as ****. The other style are much cheaper and much more like a proper punch bag.
> 
> Something like this....http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Everlast-Everflex-Freestanding-Heavy-Punch-Bag-/121001177929?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item1c2c3b7349


Do you have a limp wrist? These are as close to hitting the real thing IMO and to be fair, most humans when hit with a proper punch roll with it or the punch goes through them. I use mine bare knuckle. I have used bags and the Bob and know which I choose,especially for accuracy.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

the freestanding ones dont use great quality foam mine was knackered after a year but i just wrapped a double quilt round it


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

I've just picked this up a few weeks ago for home cardio. Got it in the living room and drag it out after the gym when mrs is on night shifts. Will use it in the garden when the weather changes.


----------



## Thunderstruck

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you have a limp wrist? These are as close to hitting the real thing IMO and to be fair, most humans when hit with a proper punch roll with it or the punch goes through them. I use mine bare knuckle. I have used bags and the Bob and know which I choose,especially for accuracy.


No limp wrist as far as im aware ducky 

Just find a bag where you can move all around the bag much better for footwork rather than standing there waiting for lights to light up, more like a fair ground game.


----------



## Bear2012

I train for MMA and use a 6ft bag and it is better than hitting a "bob" as you can work around the bag with knees/elbows/punch/kicks also I got one with circles and numbers on it. The kids will come in when I'm using it and shout numbers out at random and I have to hit in that area. (Sometimes its harder to do that then be in actual fight I'm sure the little sods are trying to kill me off!)

The Bobs are great for accuracy and you can hit them all over but I find it a bit weird hitting a dummy in the back of the head.

With a bag though you can also lie it on the floor and use it in the half mount and full mount positions and strike with elbows and punch which will also give you a great cardio workout whilst strengthing your core.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Thunderstruck said:


> No limp wrist as far as im aware ducky
> 
> Just find a bag where you can move all around the bag much better for footwork rather than standing there waiting for lights to light up, more like a fair ground game.


A bob doesn't have lights on it.


----------



## like2fight.com

I don't really like the 'dummies' as the punching/kicking feels unrealistic and often quite light (as in there isn't much resistance there) - I'd recommend the heaviest/sturdiest bag possible. A company called Bytomic do some good ones, Blitz are good as well.


----------

